
I doomed mankind with a free text editor - nashashmi
https://medium.com/@mortenjust/i-doomed-mankind-with-a-free-text-editor-ba6003319681
======
joveian
Mac only, too bad :(.

[https://github.com/mortenjust/cleartext-
mac](https://github.com/mortenjust/cleartext-mac)

(since the link is a bit hidden)

Summary: "What's this? A text editor that only allows the 1,000 most common
words in English."

------
AstroJetson
I used this for a day and while it's cute, it's hard to write anything exact
with it. Maybe if there was an option to go to 1,500 or 2,000 common words.

I was amused by the Trump team using it. Maybe the other candidates were and
we just missed it.

I use a readability tool to check how some things read and make an attempt to
reduce the complexity. Most times breaking a long sentence will do it.

Complexity of this text is 85 on readability, grade 5.

